# Shetland Islands



## suegalway (Jun 28, 2012)

Any advice on getting to the Shetland Islands in a motorhome? I've posted a lot today about a Highlands trip in August and now we're thinking if we're doing it, we may as well go for the northernmost point. Island hopping in Scotland... anybody done it? Got any ideas? Thanks... the possibilities are endless!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Lovely place, great trip, nice people, Alan.


----------



## suegalway (Jun 28, 2012)

erneboy said:


> Lovely place, great trip, nice people, Alan.


Alan, Alan.... ferry from where to where... how did you do it?


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Ferry from Aberdeen harbour.........expensive !!, on arrival at Lerwick [ pronounced Lerric] wander down to the south end at Sumburgh hotel which has 2 or 3 hooks ups outside. http://www.sumburghhotel.com/HOME.aspx give the owners my regards [old friends] . Then to Spiggie loch for a bit of wild camping

Then North to Lerwick http://www.srt.org.uk/clickimin-caravan-and-camp-site. and anywhere in between.

Next stop is the west coast at Sandwick or head to north mainland at Delting boating club http://www.deltingboatingclub.co.uk [ you can see my old house from there !!!.]

Next its further north to http://www.eshaness.moonfruit.com/

Then its another ferry to the north Isles, Yell and Unst. If you get to Unst you have to do the hike to Hermaness , excellent. Watch out for Bonxies [ Great Skuas] The view out to Muckle Flugga is stunning.............if its clear !!. [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unst]. I worked at the old airport for 17 years.............great memories. It had the shortest runway in Britain.

Martin

The weather in August is excellent, September is Midges month !!!!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We spent a week or two on Orkney first then took the ferry from there Sue, Alan.

http://www.northlinkferries.co.uk/ Kirkwall to Lerwick


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

We were up there in Oct 2010. The ferry from Aberdeen is expensive - we made the most of it - there's a nice restaurant on board. The inter-island ferries are very reasonably priced. You'll need two to get to Unst. The Wind Dog Cafe at the ferry terminal on Yell is a good place to wait for the boat to Unst. 
Papa Stour (from westside) - is well worth a visit if you like walking and coastal scenery. Passenger ferry only I think.
St Ninian's on the southern spur of mainland is worth a visit - the car park by the tombolo is a wonderful place to spend a night.
We found plenty of places to wild camp - lucky really as most campsites were closed.


----------



## suegalway (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you all - we're getting very excited about planning this trip.


----------

